# spl meter



## akirmani (Aug 9, 2014)

Does RS Analogue SPL meter needs calibration? If so how to calibrate the meter.


Thank you.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

akirmani said:


> Does RS Analogue SPL meter needs calibration? If so how to calibrate the meter. Thank you.


As a basic SPL meter I've found them within +/- 2dB. If you want to use the mic to measure frequency response, they aren't flat but typical calibration files are around to correct for their response anomalies.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can find generic calibration files for at least a couple of Radio Shack SLM’s here - scroll down the page a bit.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

While we are on the Subject Wayne , does the UMIK-1 need to be SPL calibrated with a seperate SPL meter?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not with a meter; I believe it's supposed to calibrate automatically from the calibration file, or something like that. I don't have one myself, but there are threads on the topic that you can find with a search.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Wayne!


----------



## akirmani (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## akirmani (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks you very much. It a great help, getting the cal file.


----------

